# canon sx260HS or sony HX20



## clapto_maniac (Jun 20, 2012)

As reviewed in DIGIT'S june edition, canon 260HS is better than sony HX20 and among others.I had finalised it.But the thing worryin' me is it's low megapixel count...12.1 while sony's hx20 has 18.1mp...so which should i buy...?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 22, 2012)

260HS has full manual controls and better high iso performance

HX20 gives best images out of camera


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a tight call... Pick the one you like, you can't go wrong with these two...

If you have any criteria, list out... we can find the cam which fits in your criteria...

And don't decide based on MP. Stuffing too much MP in a tiny little sensor doesn't necessarily produce a better image. In fact, mostly likely it won't produce better image.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 6, 2012)

Prefer Canon


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have had bad experience with Canon cameras in the past with very low battery life...
It can be really frustrating.
So, anyone going for Canon please check out the reviews with respect to battery life


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2012)

and I have bad exp with sony p&S with  ISO above 400 which is still my only p&S cam I have..
soo old tech was old news...canon and sony have improved a lot in there P&S

U can get any one of them...u will feel happy.


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear Sujoy,
Canon may have improved a lot but I was sharing my frustrating experience.
Couple of my friends have also faced similar issues with their cameras.

If you search on the internet, you will get to see so many complaints on canon cameras draining the battery very fast.
Also, the rated capacity of Canon cameras is much less than say a Sony or Panasonic.

We talk about all hi-fi stuff and sometimes miss simple things like batter life. Same happened with me, I never bothered about it when I bought my last Canon Camera and repenting the decision ever since.

I have just shared my experience with the OP. And in no way, I asked the OP not to buy Canon..I just asked him to check about the battery life before buying. What's wrong in that?
The way you dismiss someone's opinion is not good for this forum and will discourage new members from sharing their opinions or giving suggestions. Have you personally used the SX260HS for some time and found the battery life to be good/acceptable? If yes, please do share that. But just making generic dismissive comments does not add any value. 

~Cheers


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2012)

^  He just shared his as you did. Don't take it in a different perception. 

I don't think OP is gonna join or read this hot discussion. By the by, what was the Canon model you bought?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2012)

omg my simple comment about bad exp with sony never had such bad response..

@aadi007...I am sorry bro...if u had such a bad experience...but my exp was as genuine as yours...i never ever liked my sony cam above iso 400...it just lost soo much details and looks too much noisy....but that doesnt mean i will keep out from all the models of sony...

similarly canon have also improved in all side...


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sujoy,I don't argue about your sony experience..and I don't see anything wrong in it.

my point was u dismissing  my suggestion about checking the battery life

If I remember correctly, my model no was A720 IS - 8MP,6X zoom
My friend has A540 or something.

Both have similar experiences...now I carry at least 3 pairs of fully charged batteries to make sure I dont suffer any embarrassment

Anyways, let us peace out.
I am still curious to know the battery life on next gen canon cameras from owners who have used it for some time (6 months or so). I am on the lookout for a new camera but I am not even considering Canon just because of this reason..though I think they have the best image quality. Once bitten, twice shy!
If the picture quality is not up to the mark, it is still usable. If you run out of battery, what u do? I have such horrible experiences in several important family functions as well as during my travels. So damn frustrating


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 6, 2012)

clapto_maniac said:


> canon 260HS is better than sony HX20 and among others.I had finalised it.But the thing worryin' me is it's low megapixel count...12.1 while sony's hx20 has 18.1mp...so which should i buy...?



Canon has improved a lot.. OP you can definitely go with canon.. now dere is no such problem of battery.. 
12.1Megapixel.. is more than enough.. so it wont be a issue.. dont even bother about 18.1mp would prove to be better only if you are interested in taking very large print of your pics.. 
nw just try both model in your hand and den make a final decision..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe compare? Compare Digital Cameras - Camera Prices and Reviews

Difference between Sony and Nikon lies in processing. At high ISO Canon does not wipe out noise and results are detailed + noisy. Sony eliminates noise thereby resulting in noise free but water color like soft images.

12 or 18MP doesn't matter. Sony's image will be more detailed in bright daylight while Canon will produce better results in low light (less noise as more pixel sensor size is larger)

Zoom is nearly same

Canon offers full manual control. Sony has interesting creative scene modes, effects etc

In video, Sony blows canon out of competition in 1080p. However Canon offers 240fps and 120fps slow motion at 360p and 640p respectively.

From my personal experience, AF is sometimes stupid on Canon. No idea about Sony


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2012)

Aadi, Both the cameras are excellent ones. I don't know it's spec but I have seen some photographs. I should say awesome, excellent, fantabulous photographs...  You know, it's good to carry extra batteries, even if the camera's battery life is excellent. At least I would do that...

Yeah, I understand your feeling about Canon  .... opinion differs and personal preference matters. As you said, Canon's battery life is not as good as it's rivals. I agree, and I am using one. I know about it even before buying my first cam and yet I chose Canon  
 me too using 3 set of batteries...

Every camera has its own merits and demerits. Canon and Sony have their share...

In general, you can read these in expert reviews

Sony - Over processing 
Canon - Low battery life 
Fuji - Lens flare 

Quoting digital versus
"Editor's choice SX260; For better battery life and video Sony HX20V"


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

Best is DSC-HX100V for just 19k


----------

